# Problem with ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"



## teisho (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm trying to get IPv6 running on a FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE.

It works well with `ipv6_enable="YES"` in /etc/rc.conf.
But with `ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"` it's not.

I'm stuck, please help. 

My /etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="roflserver"

sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_vtnet0_name="vtnet0"

# Setup IPv6
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
#ipv6_enable="YES"
ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 2a03:aaaa:bb:ccc::1 prefixlen 64"
#ifconfig_vtnet0_alias0="inet6 2a03:aaaa:bb:ccc::2 prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="fe80::1"

#Setup IPv4
ifconfig_vtnet0="inet 123.45.678.54 netmask 255.255.252.0"
defaultrouter="123.45.67.1"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"

#Setup the interface that all jails use
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ifconfig_lo1="inet 172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" #wwwjail
ifconfig_lo1_alias0="inet 172.16.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.255" #jabberjail
#ifconfig_lo1_alias1="inet 172.16.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.255" #bla

#pf_enable="YES"
ezjail_enable="YES"
```




```
[cmd]$ ifconfig[/cmd]
vtnet0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=6c07bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    ether ab:cd:ef:1a:1a:
    inet 123.45.678.54 netmask 0xfffffc00 broadcast 123.45.67.255
    inet6 fe80::aaaa:bbbb:cccc:ca43%vtnet0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
    inet6 2a03:aaaa:bb:ccc::1 prefixlen 64
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet 10Gbase-T <full-duplex>
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
lo1: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet 172.16.1.1 netmask 0xffffff00
    inet 172.16.1.2 netmask 0xffffffff
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 6, 2016)

Try without the `ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"` variable:

From rc.conf(5):


```
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces
                 (bool) This controls initial configuration on IPv6-capable
                 interfaces with no corresponding ifconfig_<interface>_ipv6
                 variable.  Note that it is not always necessary to set this
                 variable to ``YES'' to use IPv6 functionality on FreeBSD.  In
                 most cases, just configuring ifconfig_<interface>_ipv6
                 variables works.
```


----------



## teisho (Nov 6, 2016)

Edit: Solved it.
The problem was this line:
`ipv6_defaultrouter="fe80::1"`
but it should be:
`ipv6_defaultrouter="fe80::1%vtnet0"` in my case.


----------



## mickey (Nov 8, 2016)

And do not use `ipv6_enable`, it's deprecated as of FreeBSD 9.x.

From rc.conf(5):


> ipv6_enable
> 
> (bool) This variable is deprecated. Use ifconfig_<interface>_ipv6 and ipv6_activate_all_interfaces if necessary.
> 
> If the variable is ``YES'', ``inet6 accept_rtadv'' is added to all of ifconfig_<interface>_ipv6 and the ipv6_activate_all_interfaces is defined as ``YES''.


----------

